# Char Grill Gravity 980 Issues



## DamonGay (Feb 13, 2022)

I recently purchased a Gravity 980 and completed the initial burn. While trying to grill some meat today I can barely get the grill to reach 300 degrees. It is cold and windy outside but I need some tips to get my temp at the desired setting.


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 13, 2022)

Not sure with a 980 as I have the Masterbuilt 1050. But it sounds like it's a switch issue. Try working the switches for 30 seconds or so manually to clear any debris that may be in there.

Keith


----------



## negolien (Feb 13, 2022)

i don't have that model but my Mastebuilt gravity won't spin up full if the lids or doors aren't fully closed


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 13, 2022)

DamonGay said:


> I recently purchased a Gravity 980 and completed the initial burn. While trying to grill some meat today I can barely get the grill to reach 300 degrees. It is cold and windy outside but I need some tips to get my temp at the desired setting.


And is the fan cycling off? Are you getting any error codes ?

Keith


----------



## RCAlan (Feb 14, 2022)

DamonGay said:


> I recently purchased a Gravity 980 and completed the initial burn. While trying to grill some meat today I can barely get the grill to reach 300 degrees. It is cold and windy outside but I need some tips to get my temp at the desired setting.


Questions and info for the original poster..  These are very important questions that will have an effect on how your CG 980 GF will light and operate…  How did you light the charcoals in the charcoal hopper?  Did you light it from the bottom using a charcoal starter or did you use a chimney starter and poured the lit charcoals in from the top?  What type and brand of charcoal did you use?  What was the climate temperature that day?  Did you remember to open the Ash Bin fan door from the bottom, when you first turned your smoker on?  Did you remove the metal Fire Shutter from the charcoal hopper prior to starting your smoker?  Did you remover/vacuum out any old ash from your prior cooks from the ash bin and charcoal hopper.  The opening from the charcoal hopper, to the cooking chamber can collect a lot of ash and is commonly missed when cleaning the smoker.  1.   If your smoker is not coming up to temp, you have to ensure that the charcoals are completely lit at the bottom of the hopper and that the ash bin fan is running.  I use a chimney starter and pour in two loads of completely lit white ashed charcoal into the charcoal hopper.  I’ve never had a problem starting my smoker that way and my smoker is ready to bbq in just a few minutes.  2.  If the ash bin fan latch door is not open prior to turning your smoker on, the fire will die out and that’s the same with the charcoal hopper metal fire shutter as well.  Always make sure that the ash bin fan door is open and the charcoal hopper fire shutter is removed prior to turning your smoker on.  3.  The type and brand of charcoal being used can have an effect on the fire and smoke your smoker will produce.  If possible, always start your bbqs with fresh charcoals.  FYI.  Some bargain brand charcoals are garbage and have hard time staying lit.  4.  On a freezing, windy day, you may want to keep your smoker out of the draft of the wind if possible and for added insulation, use a welder’s blanket over the cooking chamber to help keep the heat from escaping from your smoker.  Answer those questions and give the tips a shot..  Good luck



__________________

Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## fxsales1959 (Feb 14, 2022)

DamonGay said:


> I recently purchased a Gravity 980 and completed the initial burn. While trying to grill some meat today I can barely get the grill to reach 300 degrees. It is cold and windy outside but I need some tips to get my temp at the desired setting.


I have a 560, and htere are two "sliders" that control/block the iarflow. w. on thre 560 the are in front, in between the chrcol bin and cook chamber. i saw some videos where people didn't read to slide those out and got no airflow.
just a stab.


----------



## fxsales1959 (Feb 14, 2022)

DamonGay said:


> I recently purchased a Gravity 980 and completed the initial burn. While trying to grill some meat today I can barely get the grill to reach 300 degrees. It is cold and windy outside but I need some tips to get my temp at the desired setting.


*I'm stupid*... thought you had a masterbuilt......  resume drinking.....


----------



## O C (Feb 15, 2022)

My guess would be bridging in the charcoal stack. I've had this happen a couple of times. Temp not going up like you expect. You open the top lid and think you have plenty of charcoal, then you poke it hard and it collapses.


----------



## littleboss (Feb 17, 2022)

Yes, the main trick in my opinion is making sure that the lids are not fully close.


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 17, 2022)

Hopefully he got it figured it out as he hasn't been on since 5 minutes after asking for tips

Keith


----------



## negolien (Feb 17, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Hopefully he got it figured it out as he hasn't been on since 5 minutes after asking for tips
> 
> Keith



I see this with the MBGF threads and honestly, I stop lookin 99% of the time it's operator error and someone who's not really a contributor


----------

